# error 36 cannot copy or write to HD



## AlexAlexAlex (May 5, 2008)

Hi,

I'm following up from a previous request for help, unfortunately the 'ticket' expired before I really got to grips with things.

The one response I had was: 'alex try putting your mac os cd in and restart the system holding down the letter d key and let me know what happens.'

unfortunately I can't find my system disc... will I need to buy a new one?

ok here's a the problem:

I have a PPC G5 iMac 2.1GHz, 1.5GB.
The Internal Hard drive is 250GB in total and partitioned into 4 sections.
After working fine for ages I suddenly found I can't copy files into one of the partitions.
Initially I got an error message saying:

"DS_store could not be tead or written. (Error code 36)"

I used Disk Utility to clean up the hard drive. Which didn't help.

Got a copy of Disk Warrior(4.1) to try a more effective clean up. There were a few errors that found and fixed, but i still got the same error message.

Then found a utility called DS_Store Cleaner to try and force it to remake the DS_Store files. This got rd of the DS_Store message but I'm still left with another error 36 message and still unable to properly copy.

The message then said:

"The Finder cannot complete the operation because some data in "example file.doc" could not be read or written. (Error code -36).

I have also got hold of a copy of techtool pro (4.6.1) and run everything - basic, intermediate and advance scans. Everything (aside from a few minor errors on other partitions - which it cleared up easily) was fine, that partition showed no errors at all. I didn't do the full tests on the system partition though as I haven't used the e-drive function yet.

The problem has been ongoing since late March.

Just today I found the same problem in another of my partitions:

"The Finder cannot complete the operation because some data in "example file.doc" could not be read or written. (Error code -36).

This happens when trying to copy to either of those partitions or trying to save anything to either of them.

What might be causing this and what should I do next???

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks

Alex

Just one extra thing - 
with the first partition to have problems I am unable to copy/write any file size (eg KB size files)
with the most recent partition I found I could copy a 2.3MB Jpeg. The problem occured when I tried to copy a 680MB .mov file (there was enough space - about 1.8GB)


----------



## Giaguara (May 5, 2008)

For all the non-system partitions, is the "ignore ownership on volume" selected? If not, this error would be expected.


----------



## AlexAlexAlex (May 6, 2008)

I Haven't checked this - but I will later tonight, thanks.


----------



## AlexAlexAlex (May 6, 2008)

The "ignore ownership on volume" box wasn't selected. When I did select it though, the problem still happened. The "owner" of each partition is set to system.


----------



## AlexAlexAlex (May 8, 2008)

Any ideas of what to do next?

Is the best thing to save all the data on to an external harddrive and re-format those partitions - or is it possible the problem could re-occur???

Thanks!


----------



## goiram (Oct 12, 2008)

I have the same problem you had, I did all you did... Can you tell me if  you solved the problem or not and hiw did you do?
Thanks
Mario


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 13, 2008)

Any folders or volumes with a "-" on the path?
What is the formatting of that volume?
Does copying to that volume with terminal work?

Hm.. http://www.macwindows.com/tiger.html has a few options left
http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-s...mb-error-36-always-finder-terminal-works.html still not correctly working...
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=5368147


----------



## goiram (Oct 15, 2008)

Grazie Giaguara,
my problem is not mentioned in the links you sent me.
My problem is only copying music mp3 files from an external HD I used to back up my computer before changing it.

On my new MacBookPro I couldn't copy some files of my old iTunes folder because they give me the "error -36", but no problem for the 85% of files... that's strange!
What is strange as well, is that: sometimes after a while some files gave the error worked finr to be copyed.
I try to change Mac (I tried on a new MacBook), I tried to chenge the destination HD, to repair the HD, to change permission of the HD.

Fortunately from my iPod I was able to recover the 70% of those files.
Fortunately again, the remaining files I wasn't able to copy aren't so importants... so I reformatted all my external HD to avoid further problems. I am convinced they are corrupted files... well: I hope so! 
Thank you for your assistance, I keep your suggestion and links.
Bye
Mario


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 20, 2008)

Hm che strano...
I'm curious, will copying those files with Terminal give the same error? In all my problems with error -36, Terminal always works and Finder never does/


----------



## goiram (Oct 21, 2008)

si è strano vero?
I don't know so well Terminal to work with it... I delete all bad files, I cannot try anymore.
Grazie per la dritta...
Ciao
Mario
(goiram@gmail.com)


----------



## Motivostudio (Mar 17, 2009)

Hy guys,
i have a problem when I'm transferring files from my powerbook g4 to external hard disks such as lacie or ipod. it keeps popping up "THE FINDER CANNOT COMPLETE THE OPERATION BECAUSE SOME DATA IN file.avi COULD NOT BE READ OR WRITTEN. (ERROR CODE -36)

*This happens just for certain files, not all of them. I don't whether the hard disk has an issue or the file is corrupted

this is my problem 
i'll be pleased if someone could help me out in this
thx


----------

